# Orlando Sep 16-18 needed



## Jeremyland (Aug 23, 2016)

Hello,
I am looking for 2 nights near Disney for Sep16 to Sep18. I have an existing reservation at Wyndham Bonnet for Sep18 to Sep25 and just want to add a few days to out vacation.


Thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## am1 (Aug 23, 2016)

Jeremyland said:


> Hello,
> I am looking for 2 nights near Disney for Sep16 to Sep18. I have an existing reservation at Wyndham Bonnet for Sep18 to Sep25 and just want to add a few days to out vacation.
> 
> 
> ...



Which room size?


----------



## Jeremyland (Aug 23, 2016)

we have 5 people going, so need a room to fit the five of us for two days. I am assuming we need at least 1 bedroom .

2 Adults
3 Kids  4,6 and 11


Jeremy


----------



## Jeremyland (Aug 29, 2016)

Still looking for something before I have to rent a hotel room. Prefer bonett creek but open to something that is not too expensive.


----------



## thetaxqueen (Aug 31, 2016)

*Bonnet Creek*

I have 3 nights available in a 2br 9/16 - 9/19 for $300

You will have to take all 3 nights because it is one reservation.  It may actually work better for you so you are not without a room from checkout to check in time.

It is also better than a hotel


----------

